# Solved: Opening Photoshop CMYK file in GIMP?



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I tried to use GIMP 2.6 to open a Photoshop file for one of our company's old product brochures and got an error message that the file is in an unsupported (CMYK) format. A Google search found a GIMP plug-in or two for saving a file as CMYK but not for opening one. I have an old limited edition of Photoshop on my computer and it can't handle CMYK files either.

Is there a free GIMP plug-in for opening a CMYK Photoshop file or some other free software that will convert a .PSD file from a CMYK color space to an RGB color space?

If there is no cheap and easy way for me to do the conversion, can somebody here please do it for me? The file is about 31 MB in size and I can PM you a YouSendIt.com link to download the file.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what version of photoshop, when you say limited do you mean Photoshop LE which became elements - elements does not support CMYK 

I can open in photoshop for you and see what happens - put i suspect the publishers will want the file in CMYK after you have altered 

anyway 
happy to try


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you. I just sent a PM with the download link.

Luckily, I do not need to edit and save the file back to a CMYK version. I just need to copy some of the items on the page for non-print use. I am also going to try to convert the company logo into a vector graphic file using a tracing program.

My old version of Photoshop is "5.0 LE" that came bundled with some scanner I purchased a l-o-o-o-o-n-g time ago. It has served me well up until the time that Windows 7 said it does not support it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorted, sorry for delay upscaffold sorting gutters all out   
any 
how do i get the file back to you


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you for the prompt conversion. If it is OK with you, you can use the free version of www.yousendit.com to upload the file. You do need to give them a valid e-mail address for yourself to activate the service. Then you can upload the file to their site and PM me with the download link. Let me know if you prefer to use any other free file transfer service. Our work hosting service limits e-mail attachments to 10 MB and I can not increase it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi etaf.

The castafile link worked just fine and I could open the psd file in GIMP with no problem. I just wished it was in layers which would have simplified some of the copying of the objects. Now, I just need to identify the font used in the logo and company name.

Thank you again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

hi, i looked at using yousendit and it kept failing on the upload of the file and so did a few others hence the delay , plus i'm working on the corning of a house repairing all the facia/soffits and replacing all the gutters - so i abit time tied in daylight at the moment and can only have a look during a breaks...

anyway its now loaded using http://castafile.com/ - so you should get an email to go and download it , last a week - if you want it converted again or a specfic colour space - I'm happy to do again for you , just in the dark hours UK time - 
now its 1715 in uk 0 so you can see the time difference on the post


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

missed you post - crossed post 

did you have a layer version at all ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

All that I have to work with is the PSD file and a PDF file that looks like it was generated from the PSD file. Trying to edit the PDF just gives me one big image and not the individual graphic elements. The original brochure was done by an ad agency that may no longer be used by the company.


----------

